
Tweets can now become Techmeme headlines or discussion. So tweet away - atularora
http://news.techmeme.com/110120/tweets
======
quinndupont
Decentralizing comments across hundreds of Twitter accounts sounds like a bad
idea. Why not just offer comments on Techmeme? (Perhaps with Discus which
hooks into Twitter)

